# trying yo install app and gettin error msg?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

"Trouble parsing package" is what it says...I re downloaded the app(black hat app) and get the same message.
Whats happening...I've installed before but lost after a wipe.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it just that app causing that error or if you try and download any app?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Just this app.....its not on the market. I had it on my SD card but it won't install now. I installed before?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

chefb said:


> Just this app.....its not on the market. I had it on my SD card but it won't install now. I installed before?


Contact the app dev

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it an update to an app you already have installed? If so use root explorer or something similar to uninstall the original the install.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I wiped all data and had to reinstall via root explorer..and i wont lach any more ... yea i have set to load third party apps....


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "I won't lach anymore"


----------

